

Almost Yahooed - FailMore
http://jeichlersummers.tumblr.com/post/51074861604/almost-yahooed

======
kaws
Interesting read. I agreed with most of the build-up to the climax. Yahoo!
does frequent my mind now! Yahoo! is doing some interesting things!

Although, after reading I did visit Yahoo.com on my iOS device's and I was
greeted with a much more pleasant mobile experience than the OP. For example,
swiping gestures flicked through headline articles, stationary search bar, and
a hamburger menu icon that hid navigation to other areas of Yahoo!.

Maybe it was just the OP's device?

------
Justsignedup
So I downloaded yahoo's android app.

10 minutes later I was still unable to register for an account. No helpful
errors, dead-end states. It was as terrible as terrible could be.

Then I tried signing in using my google account. Of course that meant that the
login site would crash and would be unusable for the next 5 minutes.

So yeah, not a good first 15 minutes with flickr.

------
m_darkTemplar
I just went to the homepage on my Android device and tried with both default
browser and chrome.

Both correct size and the chrome one also had swipe gestures enabled.
<http://imgur.com/QYZElnq>

Might be based on location (I saw you were accessing from U K).

~~~
FailMore
Yeah - I think it is to do with location. I tried out the UK Yahoo site on my
desktop, and the US one and they are WORLDS appart.

